

Do you sell a product or service online? - zackattack
http://customerfind.posterous.com/do-you-sell-a-product-or-service-online-start

======
ryanwaggoner
Ok...maybe I'm in the minority here, but I'm having a hard time understanding
what makes customerfind 1.0 different from any Twitter follow spam tool. If
you're automatically following people by keyword and then unfollowing them if
they don't follow you back in 2 days, you're just gaming Twitter and sending
annoying spam.

As for 2.0, it doesn't really say what it _does_ , other than that it helps
you contact people who mention keywords you're tracking. Does that mean you
can now auto-spam with them with an @ reply? I sure hope not. Is it a Twitter
app with search built-in?

Full disclosure: I'm one of the co-founders of MightyBrand, a social media
monitoring and engagement application. Early on, we made the mistake of mass-
following to get followers, and I really regret it. We ended up un-following
every single person and then following just a few relevant folks. It's slower,
but more authentic, useful, and sustainable.

~~~
zackattack
Version 2.0 helps you find precisely relevant people, using AI techniques. And
then it helps you do whatever you want with them - follow, @reply, whatever.
You get a dashboard of info about them, to help you understand that they
really are relevant. And if they aren't, you just hit "ignore" and move on.

It's no longer automated. It's a HUD/sales pipeline for intelligent humans.

~~~
catch23
Hopefully it doesn't cause you to follow spammers like your version 1.0 did. I
had to unlink your app's twitter oauth account because I kept getting more and
more spam from following the wrong people.

~~~
zackattack
indeed, through predictive techniques, we avoid spammers, and auto-follow is
now optional (a popular request..)

